# How many people want to see Automatics in M cars?



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

There are almost 25,000 people subcribed to this board... lets get every one to vote! 

How many people want an option for automatics in M cars?

1.) Yes Auto
2.) NO Auto


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

You've got to be kidding me...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mathew said:


> You've got to be kidding me...


Nah, the poll is good.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Nah, the poll is good.


Yeah, it's a public poll so we can find out who the poseurs really are.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Kaz said:


> Yeah, it's a public poll so we can find out who the poseurs really are.


LOL... maybe I should've kept it private... but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Yeah, it's a public poll so we can find out who the poseurs really are.


 Yah, that's what I was referring to. Rather brave.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

What about a SMG? Audi's DSG is almost as smooth as BMW's tiptronic.

Ed


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

Why buy a go-fast car with an auto? :dunno: I want every single gear I can possibly have(Autos usually loose a gear, in exception to the new 5er I think :dunno: ).


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

If I wanted automatic in an M car, I'd buy an AMG.


----------



## MaxTimeOff (Jan 10, 2004)

SpeedFreak! said:


> There are almost 25,000 people subcribed to this board... lets get every one to vote!
> 
> How many people want an option for automatics in M cars?
> 
> ...


Hey speed,

To be fair, the question should really read....How many people want an option for an automatic in the new M6.

Manuals or SMG's make complete sense in the M3, much less so in the M6 IMHO.

Max


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

MaxTimeOff said:


> Hey speed,
> 
> To be fair, the question should really read....How many people want an option for an automatic in the new M6.
> 
> ...


Just curious, but why's that?


----------



## MaxTimeOff (Jan 10, 2004)

iateyourcheese said:


> Just curious, but why's that?


Check out the thread.


----------



## MaxTimeOff (Jan 10, 2004)

Let me see. The poll is embedded in an M6 site. The universe of potential M6 buyers with automatics is not even aware that this site exists nor do they spend time on the internet on these sites. The answer to the question about an automatic in an M3 vs. M6 will be dramatically different, as I believe thay are two different buyers. Remember, I was commenting on the option of an automatic on the M6 only, not all M's.

If you want to extract a more balanced response, but yet still biased to aficionados on a BMW internet site, take it to the general discussion section and make it anonymous. There you will get a more balanced readership with 3, 5, 6, and 7 fans who can respond to the question.

I'm no poll taker, but you need to at least attempt to solicit responses from all potential BMW M6 buyers not just from an M6 board where we already know what that response is.

Additionally, to not have anonymity in any poll is biased on it face, especially a poll like this one. When is the last time you voted and had to tell everyone at the polling site how you voted.

LOL....This poll is unscientific at best, but this is ridiculous....Come on!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

MaxTimeOff said:


> :jack: :blah: this is ridiculous....


your words


----------



## MaxTimeOff (Jan 10, 2004)

PropellerHead said:


> your words


Yea...out of context quotes are always very compelling. Brilliant!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

MaxTimeOff said:


> very compelling. Brilliant!


Why thanks!


----------



## MaxTimeOff (Jan 10, 2004)

PropellerHead said:


> Why thanks!


Don't mention it!


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

MaxTimeOff said:


> Let me see. The poll is embedded in an M6 site. The universe of potential M6 buyers with automatics is not even aware that this site exists nor do they spend time on the internet on these sites. The answer to the question about an automatic in an M3 vs. M6 will be dramatically different, as I believe thay are two different buyers. Remember, I was commenting on the option of an automatic on the M6 only, not all M's.
> 
> If you want to extract a more balanced response, but yet still biased to aficionados on a BMW internet site, take it to the general discussion section and make it anonymous. There you will get a more balanced readership with 3, 5, 6, and 7 fans who can respond to the question.
> 
> ...


DONE. Now let's see what happens... :thumbup:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99313


----------



## Miguel Shaia (May 25, 2005)

if you take an M in automatic..... just go for a mercedes.

So a better question is, how many would prefer a CLK55 to an M3...?

that will tell who the posers are - "lets get a 5 liter AMG and just slam the pedel!, that M car is like too much work for me :eeps:  " :tsk:


----------

